

Show HN: Sales Tracker for Stripe - savrajsingh
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sales-tracker-for-stripe/id617576429?mt=8

======
savrajsingh
This app was created to satisfy a need -- push notifications, and a summary of
our Stripe account, on my phone.

What could be more satisfying than hearing a nice cash register "cha-ching"
every time we make a sale?

If you'd like one of the remaining promo codes for the app, send a tweet/DM to
@ssdware. Feedback appreciated.

Thanks for your time, and yes, this app is powered by the Stripe Connect API.

edit: to redeem codes go to the app store, scroll down, hit redeem

------
johns
Been using PayPad for Stripe for notifications and stuff and love it. It's a
little more mature so if you are looking for more features (like entering
payments right from the device) check it out.

------
aaronbrethorst
Why'd you choose to build it in jQuery Mobile instead of native code?

~~~
savrajsingh
The hope is that it would simplify and speed cross platform development.

------
nwh
The interface is pleasant, but the icon could use a bit of work. Especially
given how prominently displayed they are on iOS.

~~~
savrajsingh
agreed, new icon for the next update ;)

------
isalmon
Very cool and might come in handy for some people. We just use a combination
of their webhooks + emails/SMS.

------
erikpukinskis
If anyone wants to DIY push notifications for Stripe payments, you can just
make a gmail filter that forwards your stripe notifications to Boxcar.

That said, it probably took me 15 minutes to set up, so it's unlikely it's
actually worth your time when an app will do it for $3.

~~~
cincinnatus
Pushover works better for that kind of stuff, plus it is actively maintained
unlike boxcar which seems abandoned.

------
lemcoe9
Isn't all of this information available on the Stripe Dashboard?

------
citizens
What information do you store on your servers?

------
anonfunction
One more reason to push stripe as a payment solution for clients / bosses.
Good job.

------
hajrice
love it. any plans to release it for android?

~~~
savrajsingh
yes.

